# What to do with left-over yarn...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems the different projects wind up leaving me with some left-over yarns. I roll it into balls and store it thinking I'll use it on other projects at a later date.

Well here is one project where that type of yarn is working out really well. Take a look! I'm actually working on a 41-peg "round" loom with nine...yes 9...threads. One thread is a #6 super bulky with some wool in it that I'm using as a base for a "scarf". The other 8 threads are #4 and I'm doubling them to use for decoration. Didn't want to keep changing yarn all the time and winding up with all those knots and loose ends to hide; so I connected the different threads to their own individual peg. I'm quite pleased with the way it is looking, though not real sure how long it will wind up being; and that's the only draw back I've found thus far. Working with this many threads at the same time is really not that difficult either.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congradulations!
I like it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't believe how talented you are on the round loom. It would take me a half day and much frustration to knit the amount shown in the picture.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Look what I've completed using the bits of yarn I have left.  I'm feeling quite proud of this too. I was sitting wondering how I could make use of the small amounts of yarn left over from other skeins. I used the bulk of it to create a scarf for a friend's wife; and it was such fun that I decided I'ld use the rest to create another.

I used the 41-peg "round" loom yet used only 40 pegs. I started one end of the scarf using only 20 pegs. As soon as it was long enough to loop over the other side of this loom, I did so using another 20 pegs. When I started adding the "lines" I put each color on its own peg. 

I wanted each side to match so I took all the yarn I had left and divided each color up into two balls (one to be used for each side of this scarf). 

Once I started working with all five (5) threads, I closed off one side of this scarf so all those threads would not interfere in my work on the other side. This made doing the scarf much easier and, also, eliminated the need to count rows. (I could simply keep the two sides alike without counting because, when I ran out of one thread on that side, I quit that side and started working the other side. LOL)

Here it is and it was such fun.....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I really like this lovely scarf with great use on left over yarns!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

When I have left overs I make my "slippers of many colors" and give them as gifts at the holidays.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I tried making slippers and they turned out to be a big "mess". Had to undo them. I think I simply measured wrong; but haven't tried making them again...maybe one day when I get my nerve up. LOL

I did make some pot holders and that used up every bit of yarn I had left. Now can hardly wait to get more yarn.....

Friend sent me a new loom, i.e. a very long rectangle one. I'm practicing on it now and am not real sure I like it as the pegs keep wanting to come out. This wonderful friend "packed" this loom with skeins of yarn too. LOL Would you say she is feeding this new addiction? I really don't mind as I do so love to knit.....

I've been watching YouTube videos of how to knit using this long (30 pegs each side) loom. They all go back and forth from one side to the other. This is a bit confusing to me; so to learn how to best work with this loom, I'm doing a simply e-wrap from one end, down one side, around the other end and up the other side...not connecting the two sides. This is giving me a straight piece that is looking pretty good.


----------

